# Third Day was a charm!



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well the adventures of Rob, Woody, and "Duck-Duck-Boom" continued with sucess! Once again, no one was dumb enough to go fishing with me, and since the dog has no real say so, it was just Woody and I in the great outdoors.

For those of you who read my post last weekend, all lessons were remembered and it made for a much smoother evening on the lake. I was set up early and just had time to kill until the fight was on. I finally got what I consider to be some respectable flatheads. The night started off just great with a 48 pounder as soon as the sun went down. First lake flathead, and best flathead by far! Then just to keep things interesting I got a 28 # just before midnight on the same rod and in the same spot. 
The rest of the night was a little slower. I had two more runs, but believe both of them to have been turtles, one just chomped the head off and the other made off with the whole bait. Oh guess I forgot, I also got a freak channel cat. There is no way the thing went 2# and it ate one of my big baits? 

I should be out there again right now, but I am just beat. Too little sleep for the entire week has caught up to me and I am going to take care of other stuff I have been putting off.

There will be some pictures to follow, probably not til Monday though. I left the cable for my camera at my house. A two hour drive from here at dad's.

Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey rob,looks like you got a handle on the flatheads now.nice fish for sure.
we gotta hook up before long.i've got family obligations again next weekend,and hopefuly all the weddings,reunions and other minor irritants will be out of the way for the summer   
it's kinda crampin' my style


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you are talking about. Right now my biggest irritant is work! Some how I just have to get rich and stop going to that place 5 days in a row. What a major portion of life to be going somewhere you hate.
At least your distractions sound like they can be more fun.

You've got the info, just hit me when you're ready.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I figure I could be a much better fisherman if I did not have to work for a living...Man what a joy it would be to hit the lottery...Those are some very fine Flatheads!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Rob!!! Glad to see you got some real nice one's after the time & effort you have been putting in to them recently.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent !!!! Very ,very nice flatheads . I'm happy for you  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The picture quality is not the best out there, but we get can get the jist of it. The fish are big and look good, and I am the ugly one holding them. Smiling from one big ear to the other!























It took me three tries, but I think I got the picutes in here right too!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go!!! Big ears?? Nah, not too big..but you do look kinda like a '53 Chevy with the doors open..............


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

It was the last bait that I decided to pick up that got me the bigger one. I stopped in Sunday on the way home, but you weren't back yet. Hope you had a good weekend.
Now it is time to concentrate on Channel cats again this weekend. See you soon!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome fish - I'm jealous.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

I expect to see some pics of a 60 pounder on Monday now that you have them figured out...


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm fishing CC tourny and flatheads don't pay near as much, so dad and I will be chasing channels. But if one takes the bait, I will do my best to reel it in!


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive got my money on Bubba for the tourney, at least over you justcrazy...You will have to let me know which of you has the better catch!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

great job man!


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

what do you do with cats that big (are they to strong tasting to eat)


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

From what I have read, even large flatheads are tasty white meat, but I would never keep a fish that big. With the 48lb fish you are looking at about a 20-30 year old fish and a prime spawner. I just hope the next time I catch it, it is a 60+lb fish and has produced tons of new swimmers.
To be quit honest I have never kept a single flahead yet so I am not sure what any of them taste like. But if I ever do, it wouldn't be any larger than about 5lb. I would rather see the rest get bigger and reproduce.

I can't wait to catch the next hog!
Rob


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

good fish rob looks like im going to have to come over and do some flattin with you and your Dad.

Larry


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad it scared of fish this big so I can't get him out of bed to fish for them. I have only been out the three times this year and have gone by myself all of them. 
Next time I go, I'll give you warning. Hell your drive isn't much futher than mine, plus you probably go right past my house.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck yeah..great fish !!


----------

